# Amber Rose my Golden Rescue



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a FedEx driver and had a delivery for a resident on my route. She came to the door, cracked it open and explained that she couldn't open the door too wide as she had 5 Retrievers in the house. I smiled and said that I had a Golden and loved the breed. Well, she invited me in while she signed for her package telling me the sad story of how Amber's owner had died 6 weeks prior in the hospital and she couldn't bear to see Amber put in the shelter. I drove back to the lady's house the following weekend and took Amber home with me. She weighed 104lbs at the time and now 7 months later is down to around 72lbs. and loving life. She is almost 8 years old and is the most gentle soul. She has learned all about running on the beach with my other Golden, Jonah and learned that water was fun to swim in and getting in the van will bring fun adventures. She loves her stuffed goose and carts him around everywhere. I'm so glad we found each other. Jonah is on the left and Amber, my rescue girl, is on the right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a wonderful story, Amber is one very lucky girl to have found you and Jonah, they're both beautiful. Old Golds are so very special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

Happy

What a beautiful story about how Amber Rose came to live a happy life with you and Jonah!! I would say it is one happy family!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great rescue story. Amber is a very beautiful girl. And has a very regal look on her face. Love the sugar faces.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really wonderful, how blessed you all are to have each other.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great story with a happy ending. Thank you for rescuing Amber. She is beautiful and Jonah is a handsome boy!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My UPS driver was one of Jaro's first friends. He always wants to pet him and say hello. Even one of our letter carriers carries dog cookies for those on her route. Thanks for taking in this lovely dog. Being older myself I had to think about what would happen to Jaro if we couldn't take care of him anymore. Lucky for us our daughter is one of his favorite people.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is a wonderful story. you now have a great family..bet Jonah is pleased, too

our FedEx carrier says they aren't supposed to give out dog bones...is this true?

it's crazy when the UPS guy comes! neighbor dog comes over, they all jump in his truck & check out what's in back......driver admits he started this, but they try it with FedEx, too.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

spruce said:


> this is a wonderful story. you now have a great family..bet Jonah is pleased, too
> 
> our FedEx carrier says they aren't supposed to give out dog bones...is this true?
> 
> it's crazy when the UPS guy comes! neighbor dog comes over, they all jump in his truck & check out what's in back......driver admits he started this, but they try it with FedEx, too.


Yikes! Your FedEx carrier is telling you a tale. I carry some of the best treats out there for my dogs. It is so funny, I know every dog by name but can't remember my customer's children's names. I'm constantly laughing about them getting in my truck and have even carried some back home if they happened to pull a Houdini and escape the yard. One customer had a small puppy who had escaped and no one was home. So, the puppy rode around with me for a few hours and then I drove him back home to see if his parents had come back. There they were, looking for their pup and we all had a good laugh about the story. He never got out again!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for giving Amber Rose a new happy family life. Your doggies look great.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

What a wonderful story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for making me smile HUGELY!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful dog and story, lucky all around!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Fate was on Amber Rose's side that day. I am sooo happy that the two of you found each other.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a wonderful story! Amber is SO lucky to have found you and Jonah! Love the story about carrying the puppy around until his parents came home.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a great story, I enjoyed reading it. Amber Rose is a lucky gal! And a pretty one too.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

what a wonderful story!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great story!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Some things are meant to be. Bless her for keeping Amber Rose out of the shelter and bless you for giving her a forever home. And bet SHE's happy with just one other dog instead of 4!:doh:

Please keep us posted with pictures and updates. She's a beauty!


----------

